# Name that Kitty!



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

I volunteer at my local humane society in holding with the kittens and have completely fallen in love with a beautiful blue-eyed lynx point siamese x with silver stripes. Unfortunately I can't officially adopt her until she moves from holding to adoptions so I've been calling them constantly to make sure someone else doesn't adopt her first! To pass the time anxiously waiting, I'm trying to come up with a name... any suggestions???


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh my goodness, she's beautiful! I immediately thought of Toffee... I love food pet names.


----------



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh wowwww! She is adorable! Very pretty!

That front view of her face makes her look a bit like Ishii, our silver marble bengal, when she was younger.  (I wonder if she has any bengal in her background!)









(Ishii)

I can't really think of any good names right off hand... Arcadia, Elsi, Stella, Katze, Marshmallow? lol


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

all cat's should be named stevens so you can say "this is my cat, stevens."

however since this is a lady kitty i vote ramona. or clementine.


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

hmmm, I was thinking marble just 'CAUSE HER EYES ARE LIKE TWO BIG SHINY MARBLES.
Hope, I don't know humane society, hope nevermind
she is adorable though! Look it those sky blue eyes!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

She's stunning  
I like the name Xena.

P.S. Ana your kitty is stunning too


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

OH! She is SSOOOOO cute!!! :mrgreen: 
um... what about Cleopatra, Bambi, Jinx/Jinxy/Jinxie, Nala, Sasha, Daisy, or Suki?


----------



## LyzziFall (Oct 2, 2009)

I also immediately thought of Cleopatra as a name and Cleo (Or maybe Chloe) for short. She is absolutely gorgeous! How old is she?


----------



## heeyyparis (Jan 5, 2010)

nala  you can call her "nala.. queen of the pride"


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggetions! I will definitely take them into consideration!  

She is about 13 weeks old right now. And she does look like she has some bengal (Ishii is VERY cute!!!)

She was surrendered by an owner so she has a current name, which is Truffles. It's cute but I feel like it doesn't suit her.

Here are my current name ideas: Echo, Frost, Lux(means light in latin), Mercury, and Nyala - pronounced Ni-all-a (it's an african animal with silver stripes) 

Any thoughts or further name ideas?  

*fingers crossed I get her*


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Ana, the collar on your kitty is to die for!! Stunning, very stunning.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

She's MINE 

Here's another pic (that's one of the shelter staff, not me, holding her)

My current name for her is Blaise

St. Blaise was the patron saint of injured animals / animal doctors. Since I am going to school to be a vet it seemed perfect 

....any thoughts or better name suggestions? I don't pick her up until wednesday evening so I still have lots of time to think of a name!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is gorgeous. I love those blue eyes.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Aww, congrats!


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

What a beautiful kitty!!!  
I love the name Blaise actually and i think it's perfect considering the field you are going into! My brother-in-law's in-law's sister's married name (does that even make sense?? lol) is Blase (without the "i") and I think it's such a cool name!


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I've spent more time with her and Blaise just doesn't suit her.  


Any more suggestions?


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

What is her personality like? Here is a great website that allows you to choose names based on gender and personality type.

http://www.cat-names.us/database.asp


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Well, let's see, how does she act: hyper and wild, sweet and cuddly, mild in temper, etc.? I think that if we get personality traits of her, we'll have a better understanding of potential names! :mrgreen: 
~t-dh


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

She definitely has 2 sides. When my mom went to see her she was literally "jumping up the walls" and she was getting a good 4 feet in the air! When I went to visit her tonight, she was an absolute cuddle bug, purring in my arms....and then attacked my jacket lol. So she's super fesity during her active times and super sweet during her resting times.

I will check out the personality website for sure 

Another name I was thinking was Halley (the Hay-lee pronounciation version) like Halley's comet since the marking on her cheek looks like the tail of a comet (her eye being the ball part). Luna is also one of my favourites at the moment because she is silvery like the moon and because she's a lunatic when she's playing :lol:

Also Marble because she looks like a twin of "Snow Marble Bengal" cats....here is a picture I found on the internet (you can compare it with the pics of my cat I previously posted):










It's crazy they have the same leg markings, tail colour, eye colour and even the little "comet" marking on the face... I'm starting to wonder if I ended up with a Bengal somehow lol :lol:


----------



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

LarryT said:


> She's stunning
> I like the name Xena.
> 
> P.S. Ana your kitty is stunning too


Oh thanks, lol... I just thought they looked kind of similar. 



SnufflePuff said:


> She is about 13 weeks old right now. And she does look like she has some bengal (Ishii is VERY cute!!!)
> 
> She was surrendered by an owner so she has a current name, which is Truffles. It's cute but I feel like it doesn't suit her.
> 
> Here are my current name ideas: Echo, Frost, Lux(means light in latin), Mercury, and Nyala - pronounced Ni-all-a (it's an african animal with silver stripes)


Thank you as well! Truffles is kinda cute, but yeah, idk... I like Echo! 



krbshappy71 said:


> Ana, the collar on your kitty is to die for!! Stunning, very stunning.


Thanks. It's not actually a collar... Would be cool if it was! It's wayyyyy too heavy though (and probably wouldn't fit her anymore anyway). I only left it on her for long enough to take a couple of pics. (She didn't like it much either.) It's actually just a cz bracelet.


----------



## chaos_emerald (Jan 26, 2009)

Both the cats are beautiful!!! 
I like Luna best


----------



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

...and yeah, I'm no expert, but she really does look like she has bengal in her.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Lyra, Calypso, Isis, Pixie???
Here is another pet name site, they even have name suggestions for hedgehogs
http://www.lowchensaustralia.com/names/petnames.htm


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

I want to thank everyone for all the wonderful names  Naming a pet is definitely the most difficult part and I've been stressing all week about picking the right one. Turns out there was no need, she practically named herself 

So I am pleased to introduce Marbles:










It's not the prettiest or the most elegant of the names I had picked out but she practically chose it herself so I just couldn't argue. Her coat pattern is called "marble", her blue eyes look like marbles (Thanks for pointing that out ILOVElily) and she have a giant "M" shaped marking on her head. Plus when she's not being the world's biggest cuddle bug, she's wild enough to make you think she's missing a few (marbles that it) :lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

aww! she does have an "M" on her head, she's so cute and so is her name! :mrgreen:


----------



## Kalila (Dec 12, 2009)

how about Angle cuz she looks like one


----------

